# My Ride Is Finally Done !!!



## J2!

Here are a few pics of the bike in my sig, I will be racing at Bog In Bama this weekend maybe I'll get some videos of the new motor in action !!!! :rockn:


----------



## joemel

looks good


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## Guest

:rockn: Hell Yeah! Tear it up son!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:bigok: Looks great J2!


----------



## BlackBeast

:rockn: Awesome ride man :rockn:


----------



## duramaxlover

nice bike man


----------



## policebrute750

Hey dirty kitty, you going to race it at southern ridge saturday?


----------



## the grizzly muder

question what is the 2 zipties for


----------



## the grizzly muder

on the front bumper


----------



## GREEN_SUBMARINE

nice bike :bigok:


----------



## J2!

policebrute750 said:


> Hey dirty kitty, you going to race it at southern ridge saturday?


 Yes Sir !!! I'll be racing.. Should do good I hope....


----------



## J2!

the grizzly muder said:


> question what is the 2 zipties for


 I threw them on there to raise my headlights some. They didn't have enough adjustment for me. They were just temporary..


----------



## Swamp Star

I love that color. I wish I could find me a set around here. Thats a good lookin cat you got.


----------



## rubiconrider

J2! said:


> I threw them on there to raise my headlights some. They didn't have enough adjustment for me. They were just temporary..


In the words of Red Green "Its only temporary...unless it works."


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Nice Bike, Let er' Eat!!


----------



## brutemike

I like it good luck


----------



## CanAmChris

Looks good


----------



## MTImodquad

Looking good man!! How's the 840 run?


----------



## J2!

MTImodquad said:


> Looking good man!! How's the 840 run?


So far it's been a BEAST !!!! When it was a 650 with bolt on mods I just THOUGHT I had something..LOL Haven't had it on a dyno yet since the build cause there ain't one in Alabama anywhere, the closest one to me is Extreme in Mississippi and they're expensive..It's got TONS or torque though and probably somewhere in the 70's rwhp..Can't wait to see what she's gonna do this weekend. WOOOOO HOOOOOO !!!!!!


----------



## MTImodquad

Awesome!! get some action pics.


----------



## HondaGuy

Awesome Kitty!


----------



## Big D

WOW ! :arms:


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Looks awesome!!


----------



## walker

thats a good lookin cat


----------



## Mudpro2009

thats a mean kitty


----------



## the grizzly muder

o i didnt see what they were on


----------



## Guest

rubiconrider said:


> In the words of Red Green "Its only temporary...unless it works."


That was usually right after a duck tape fix. Lol!! Loved that show...


----------



## Big D

I'd love to take it off your hands, but my son is right....I'd never see over the snorkels or the rad :guilty:


----------

